

Detroit: Bike City - rmason
http://vimeo.com/25805461
For all of you who think all of Detroit is a vast wasteland here is proof that it is not.
======
rmason
For those of you that think Detroit is nothing but a vast wasteland here is
cinematic proof that it is not.

